

Startup Founders, Take It Easy - Tawheed
http://www.tawheedkader.com/2011/12/take-it-easy/

======
jpadilla_
I really suggest trying out the Pomodoro
Technique(<http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/>). It might actually be a bit
tricky to really do it right, but you must take all breaks and actually step
away from the computer, stretch, walk around, and drink water. I work in
bursts of 25 minutes working on one single task, none of that multitasking
crap. After 4 Pomodoros you must take a longer break. The hard part for many
people is to actually drop what they're doing and take the damn breaks, but
once you get used to it, you'll be golden. Working with the Pomodoro Technique
lets you get tons of work done without working and straining yourself so hard.

------
keeptrying
Balance is something I've never really understood. Ive been working on the
present startup full-time for 3 months. Took me a good two months to figure
out I shoukd only be doing one startup at a time. Lol... Sigh ... Old habits I
guess die hard.

Anyway can't say I'm not happy though. I bounce out of bed everyday and I feel
blessed that I can focus on one project for once in my life. Feels very
selfish of me though for whatever reason.

I think it helped me that something really bad happened to me exactly at the
start of my startup journey. It's made the startup life seem easy by
comparison. I actually feel like I'm not pushing myself enough ...

------
okstr
Hey Tawheed, I'm about to be in exactly the same situation. I've been dreaming
of being able to have only my startup to focus on for so long, having just
graduated I thought after Christmas it would be here. Everyone keeps telling
me time away is important, but I haven't really learned to take it. I worry
about burning my team out as well. Thanks for sharing. We'll see if I come to
the same conclusions.

------
pedrocarvalho
I learned this the hard way, and went through burnout before I understood that
I needed to take it easy. Exercising regularly, eating well, proper sleeping
habits, friends and family time, all of these make me more productive,
effective and happier. I still work long hours and finding this balance is
hard. It's something you do every day and some discipline is needed, just like
diet or quit smoking.

------
Chil
When founding a startup it's important to avoid "burnouts". It's all about the
balance between efficiency and long hours. Taking some time off is good to
take a broader look at your business and being more creative. I always try to
take 1 day off a week. So I can start the week with a fresh mind for critical
problems.

